# First pictures - Seeking advice, critique, the lot!



## Mowgli1466867961 (Apr 9, 2009)

Hey! I've been watching these forums for a while and finally brought myself to putting pictures up.

I'm small (about 5"8), and not been training properly at all. Ever.

I work out pretty regularly, without diet (I don't want to bulk), and haven't got a particular routine. I'm focusing on upper body.

Now, just because I'm not doing it like a pro, and I don't want to go for the bodybuilder look, I don't want you guys to take me less seriously and think of me as just some poser. I think feeling and looking good is important, and any advice you could give me would be greatly appreciated. I'd rather not have any tips on diet, I'm eating healthily- just not 6 meals a day with x amount of grams of proteins etc.

I'm very negative, and probably verging on perfectionist... whether this is a good or bad thing is debateable but right now I'm not happy with my body. I'm going more for the "slim" ripped look, rather than huge, hulking muscle-mass. So think more of a meaty model rather than Mr Universe when you try to picture my goals!

Right, sorry for that hefty amount of text but I wanted to get across what I'm trying to attain and how I'm going about it.. I'd like advice on how I can attain a better look. To me right now, it seems my chest is lacking, and my abs aren't toned enough. Thanks for any help you can give me!

ImageShack - Image Hosting :: 31052009620.jpg

ImageShack - Image Hosting :: 31052009624.jpg

(My arm actually looks smaller than it is in this photo, it's my left arm as I've injured my right, and I found it difficult to flex properly whilst taking a decent photo!)

ImageShack - Image Hosting :: 31052009625.jpg

ImageShack - Image Hosting :: 31052009626.jpg

This final picture is of my upper body, completely relaxed.

ImageShack - Image Hosting :: 31052009627.jpg

Thanks again, and I look forwards to hearing some comments!

[Edit]: I apologise for the 2 Megapixels


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

You say you don't want advice on diet and yet the appearance you wish to attain will be only be achieved by when and what you eat along with a balanced training routine and a decent amount of cardio.


----------



## Mowgli1466867961 (Apr 9, 2009)

I understand that completely!

I'm not trying to become the next CK model, or front of Men's Health. I want to go in that direction.

Right now, I'm low on funds, and have a VERY hectic schedule in which I simply cannot fit in a complicated diet. I am planning on sticking to a more rigid workout routine (in fact, that was the advice I was looking for - which exercises I should focus on right now to get the physique I'm after).

I do cardio the same amount that I do weights, if not more. My bodyfat was around 12% last time I checked, and I'm not sure what it is now (I have no idea if you could give a guesstimate with the pictures I supplied?)

Also, I can see you're trying to help, but yours is the exact reponse I was hoping to avoid with the information I put in there. The fact is, right now I DON'T have the time to do the diet. So I have to do the best with what I've got. Time after-hours, and a healthy diet. Thanks for the response though, I'd really appreciate any advice you could give me on which areas I need to work on - in the gym.


----------



## kriptikchicken (Mar 6, 2006)

Ok, so give us a more specific idea of your training at the moment.

Walk us through a standard week.


----------



## Mowgli1466867961 (Apr 9, 2009)

Right, I'll try my best to make order within the chaos!

Day 1

Generally, I do sets of 20kg bicep curls, 8 reps.

I repeat this as many times as I can for about 20 minutes.

Then, I do 20-30 minutes of cardio. Skipping, squat thrusts (if I'm at home), or sprinting/burst cycling (if I'm in the gym)

After a short break, I swap to chest/shoulders, toning on the barbell doing reps of 20 for another 20 minutes.

Day 2

Because I'm not too worried about lower body, I spend the next day more focused on cardio.

Similar routine, with triceps and traps, for 20 minutes

Followed by two 20 minute sets of hard cardio.

Then I pretty much cycle this (Day 1, Day 2, Day 1, Day 2) sort of thing, mixing up the chest/back/shoulders with biceps/triceps.

I know how confused this is, and how disorganised and inefficient it is - that's what I need the guidance for! What I've listed describes an hours workout per day, however, generally I have time to fit in sometimes an extra half hour or even a full hour in which I try to do 50% core 50% cardio.

A structured routine focusing on core/upper mixed with cardio would be greatly appreciated - to be honest I really just need someone to TELL me what I should be doing.

Thanks!


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

This is what i generally do in the gym.

1 - push

incline press

ohp

dips

lat raises

skull crushers(if needed)

2 - legs

squat

lunges

sldl

calf raises

3 - pull

deadlift

wide grip chins

barbell row

bb curl(if needed)

Non lifting days/ x3 per week - 30 - 40 mins running.

However,regardless of what training routine you do,eat sh1t = look like sh1t.


----------



## Mowgli1466867961 (Apr 9, 2009)

Ok, thanks for that.

As I said, I'm not (currently) that bothered about lower body, as in my opinion it's less important unless you're competing, so I'd rather spend the little time I have on my upper body and core - so is there any form of core/upper body that 2 could be replaced with?

Also, could you be a bit more specific with your routine? I'm an amateur remember, so have no idea what "OHP" is for example.. and the amount of sets I should be doing for either toning/bulking - just the general basic information like that would be very useful 

I couldn't agree more about eating badly ending in bad body results, but as previously stated I eat healthily with a good amount of protein and low amount of fat.

Also, with the non lifting days being centred on running, are you saying that you shouldn't mix them up as I've been doing? ie Half a session on weights, half on cardio? Because to be doing 30/40 minutes running as your only exercise in a day seems pretty poor.

Thanks again!

[Also, aside from the training techniques, I'd really love some comments on my actual body... to me, there is something bad about it which is hindering it from the direction in which I want to go. Is anyone able to see the same thing and tell me which area I should pinpoint? Cheers]


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

OK Doctor Cox time - If you don't watch Scrubs 1. Why the hell not and 2. This will now make little sense.

This thread was began with completely the wrong mindset and the postings epitomise the fundamental flaws in your approach. Whilst your are being perfectly amicable you're actually being very very close minded. The direction you want to move in I'd imagine is toward something approaching me/Cal. To do that your entire diet and training need a serious serious overhaul.

Firstly training.

You need to put together a more researched program. Cardio is only really effective as a fat burning tool when glycogen is depleted. Thus your sessions should be immediately after waking or post weights.

You should be doing a basic routine structured around core compound movements - dead, squat, bench, shoulder press, cleans etc... Read a guide to weighttraining for beginners. This kind of routine will get you to where you need to be. Do a compound based routine 3 x a week and cardio 3x at the times stated. Any cardio is fine - whatever is most entertaining. Construct a routine and post it up and I'll be more than happy to offer advice on it.

Diet -

Diet is 90% of all results IMO. You can do all the training in the world and make little progress if your diet is poor. 'Healthy' isn't good enough. We all have crazy hectic lives its not a good enough excuse if you want to be taken seriously as you say you do.

Post up a general days/weeks diet. Eating six times a day won't make you Arnie.

Pics-

No real obvious weaknesses but little muscle development so hard to comment.

OHP is overhead press - youtube it for a vid on how to do it


----------



## Mowgli1466867961 (Apr 9, 2009)

Ok. One question - I don't see the point of all the leg stuff if I'm not that fussed about legs yet? I'm working them, but I find it much more tedious seeing as I'm not that bothered about the results and the after effects of working your legs is torture!

I'm doing a similar routine to what was posted as advice earlier (Push, legs, pull). I'm trying not to bulk too much yet, but I am including protein shakes in my diet right now just to fill out a little bit as it were.

My diet is something like this, although it's not a tight scheduled routine:

Morning - Oats with banana and scoop of whey protein

Late Morning Snack - Ham Salad Sandwich (Mayo substitute, lettuce/cucumber)

Lunch - Generally a home cooked meal such as Chicken breast without skin, green beans, rice.

Snack - Almonds, Protein Shake

Dinner - Similar to lunch.

There you go - not as tight as it should be, but all I can really manage right now. Is there any physical advice you can give me on my upper body though? What on it needs work, or is it 100% down to bodyfat/diet do you think?

Thanks


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Leg work like squating, pressing and dead lifting,are all good foundation exercises that can have aprofound effect on your whole body with a good diet, will strengthen and put muscle on your chest arms ect.

I see young lads in the gym working their biceps for half an hour and I also see more experienced builders smirking behind their back, but certain people won't take good advice, you are falling into that catagory.


----------



## Mowgli1466867961 (Apr 9, 2009)

In fact I took that advice blindly! I've been doing the leg exercises without knowing why, as previously stated 

Thanks for clearing it up why I should do it though - good to know it's worth more than just making your legs better.


----------



## bootneck011466867938 (Feb 17, 2008)

If you got time to eat you got time to diet. Im sure if you have the time to start quite along post why not give us a general idea what you eat then maybe one of us can modify it to suit your needs. Not having the time to watch what you eat is not really a reason in my eyes.

My girlfriend is on a massive budget and last year of uni and she dont really have any problems.

I have just left the marines and transfering to the navy divers, so i will be doing some very intensive training, and diet, rest and training is very important, and TRAINING LEGS


----------



## Mowgli1466867961 (Apr 9, 2009)

Please read my thread before you jump on the apparent bandwagon of hate!


----------



## OpethDisciple (May 9, 2009)

Thisi s what iv been doing and im seeing results.

Getting strnger, and body fat is going down.

I(m doing the beginner routine, with 30 mins cardio after weights and I do a few ab excersies on off days.

Bodybuilding.com - Myron Mielke - Do You Want Huge Rippling Muscles? Blast Untapped Growth With Beginner Training Plan!

Its sound, and give you a clear progression path and diet guidance.


----------



## Mowgli1466867961 (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks I'll check that out.


----------



## chh (Feb 1, 2006)

how does training your Legs make your arms etc bigger (serious question)


----------



## OpethDisciple (May 9, 2009)

I think its something to do with symetry.

For instance. To get a big chest, you must work your back as well.

So I guess to get big up top you got to have the foundation for it to sit on.

Dont neglect any part of your body, develop it all.

Why have big arms and chest and skinny under developed legs?


----------



## OpethDisciple (May 9, 2009)

Also mowgli, doing barbell curls for 20 mins, is really wrong.

Your just simply over training your muscles, and they wont grow. Do no more than 3 x 8-12 sets at any one time for the barbel curls. At least a day rest maybe even two.


----------



## 19years (Aug 1, 2009)

Can i just add; (not meaning to sound like a know it all, but at the end of the day, we're all here to help each other), i read Ross Enamait's Warrior Fitness book and he said;










Hope that helps in why you should train your legs!


----------



## biggreyhorse (Jul 26, 2009)

I must agree with OpethDisciple diet is the real key. I have been eating crap on and off for years and its a complete change of life to control weight gain.

Eat well and train well, it requires true dedication I know as my weight and build has gone up and down like a whores knickers for many many years.


----------

